# I Lost my Best Mate, Mac (RIP)...



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Maccers, you will be missed. Run free at the bridge with Maisie and all the other doggies.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac*

Rest in peace, sweet Mac.
I'm sure you are running free with Maisie, and all of our doggies!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-4.html#post6725409


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of your beautiful boy Maccers.
So sorry for your loss Wally.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Macers, what a beautiful and special soul he was. 

May your memories and special times you shared bring you comfort in the days ahead until you meet again. 

Macer run free with Maeise and enjoy the reunion.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Saddened to read of your lost best friend, Mac. Love the high compliment of "If I had a wish..." and now I ponder the same... but for me it's between two dogs, my Lupo and my Fenris. Fenris is still a raw, unhealed wound; it's only been 2 months since he died. Lupo was my traveler - the soul who journeyed with me from college, through my time in Kentucky, my last time with my own mom, my wife coming into my life, the birth of my firstborn. I made mistakes at the end of his life that I wish I could correct, so ultimately I would choose him for that simple fact.

I wish you surcease of sorrow, when the grieving is done. There is no time limit on grief.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. It is excruciating to lose someone so close to one's heart. It is so clear how much he was loved.

May the wonderful memories you shared help heal your heart in time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your magnificent boy Mac....


----------



## Dee's Gidget (Aug 14, 2016)

I am sadden to read about your loss. I am sorry.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious boy Mac.


----------



## kansas gold (Oct 8, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss. How lucky he was to be so loved.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I know how much it hurts. How lucky you were to have had for so ling inyur life. Most of us are not that lucky. I so often wonder why do we love them so much when it huts so much when we lose them. But we do and becaue of the love, the memories are endless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac*

I am so very sorry about Mac. My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him.


----------



## Dave S (Aug 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear, Mac was a beautiful dog!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you everybody you very kind loving sympathetic words, they are truly appreciated. 

As I walk through our home, there a so many things that remind us of Mac, and that’s when the reality and pain kicks back in, but hopefully this pain will eventually turn into happy memories of our time together.

But this last year has been an extremely painful heart wrenching one for us. 
First we lost our beautiful girl Maesie (July 2015), then our sweet little Mya (March 2016) and then our gentle big boy, Mac (Sept 2016).

Until we meet again, our precious Furry Family, and we will...!!!









Mac leaves behind a family of Goldens that he lived with and that we are lucky to have.
Mattie, Moe and 2 of their pups, Macie and Murphy, plus one of Macs and Maesie (RIP) daughters, Charlie.









And to those of you who are going through or have experienced the pain and emotions that we are going through at the moment will know only time will ease the pain, and bring back the happy memories.
Again, thank you…


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*soxOZ*



soxOZ said:


> Thank you everybody you very kind loving sympathetic words, they are truly appreciated.
> 
> As I walk through our home, there a so many things that remind us of Mac, and that’s when the reality and pain kicks back in, but hopefully this pain will eventually turn into happy memories of our time together.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry about your three babies!! Do I have the all on the Rainbow Bridge Lists?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*soxOZ*



soxOZ said:


> Thank you everybody you very kind loving sympathetic words, they are truly appreciated.
> 
> As I walk through our home, there a so many things that remind us of Mac, and that’s when the reality and pain kicks back in, but hopefully this pain will eventually turn into happy memories of our time together.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry about your three babies!! Do I have the all on the Rainbow Bridge Lists? If not, please give me the full dates. I know I added Mac.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Our boy Mac is Home…!!!
He joins Maya, Maesie, Harry, Boofie, Nick & Chrissy...
They are all Furever in our hearts... :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


_What do you do when your dog grows old? 
When his feet are tired and the pads are worn? 
When your words of praise are muffled in his ears, and his eyes are milky from their years of use?
When his face is grizzled and his color isn't as vibrant?

You love him.

You rub the feet that dutifully carried him by your side.
You speak your praises more loudly, so everybody else can hear the words that he can't.
You guide him the way he has guided you, and prevent him from getting lost as you were before he came along.
You kiss his muzzle and admire the wisdom that has beset him in his later years.

And when it comes time to put him to his final rest, knowing that an irreplaceable part of your heart will follow him, you will do so knowing that you loved him.

And he loved you more.

- Written by Jackie Short-Nguyen_




























:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Mac, as well as your loss of Macie and little Mya. 
It's been a very sad and difficult year for you and your family, my heart goes out to you. 

Time heals all wounds as the saying goes, but it sure leaves a big hole in our leaves when one passes. They are such a special gift and enrich our lives so much. It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Thinking of you all as you travel this path.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't image that much loss in one year. Truly heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for all you have endured.
It's so bittersweet when they "come home", but you have created a lovely tribute to him.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss of Mac, as well as your loss of Macie and little Mya.
> It's been a very sad and difficult year for you and your family, my heart goes out to you.
> 
> Time heals all wounds as the saying goes, but it sure leaves a big hole in our leaves when one passes. They are such a special gift and enrich our lives so much. It's a long journey to find peace and for your heart to heal.
> ...





B and G Mom said:


> I can't image that much loss in one year. Truly heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for all you have endured.
> It's so bittersweet when they "come home", but you have created a lovely tribute to him.


Thank you, it's been just over two weeks since we lost our boy Mac, and I still wake up in the morning expecting him to be laying next to my bed, and even when I'm preparing the meals for our others, it reminds me of how he would wait patiently for me to finish getting it ready. 

It's gonna take a real long time for the tears to stop flowing over my boy Mac... :crying:


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am just seeing your thread. I am so sorry for the loss of your boy Mac. He will live in your heart forever!! Beautiful tribute you have for him. RIP sweet Mac.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

SandyK said:


> I am just seeing your thread. I am so sorry for the loss of your boy Mac. He will live in your heart forever!! Beautiful tribute you have for him. RIP sweet Mac.


Thank you Sandy for your kind remarks, your so right, Mac will live in our hearts forever and till me meet again...


----------

